# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  No aumento inps separata per professionisti

## GIUSEPPE3848

FINANZIARIA: VERSO STOP AUMENTO CONTRIBUTI PROFESSIONISTI ISCRITTI A INPS. TRIBUTARISTI, ABBIAMO ASSICURAZIONE GOVERNO 
(ANSA) - ROMA, 4 OTT - L'aumento dei contributi previdenziali per i professionisti iscritti al fondo Inps, previsto dall'articolo 85 della Finanziaria nella parte in cui si occupa dei parasubordinati, potrebbe essere rivisto dallo stesso governo. E' quanto scrive in una nota l'Istituto Nazionale Tributaristi. 
I Tributaristi affermano di avere avuto assicurazioni in questo senso dall'Esecutivo e rendono nota al proposito una e-mail di Giovanni Battafarano, capo della segreteria del ministro Cesare Damiano, al presidente dell'Int Riccardo Alemanno, nella quale si conferma che "la volontà del Governo é quella espressa nel Dpef e che rispetto alla formulazione dell'art. 85 comma 3 il Governo proporrà al Parlamento una modifica coerente con quanto sostenuto dal Dpef". Nel Documento di Programmazione Economia e 
Finanziaria si escludevano dall'ipotesi di aumento dell'aliquota per i parasubordinati (ipotesi concretizzata nella Finanziaria con un aumento al 23%) proprio i liberi professionisti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Speriamo che lo blocchino anche per i professionisti senza cassa, che passerebbero dal 18,20 al 23,50 (+30%) !!! 
buon lavoro

----------


## GIUSEPPE3848

In effetti la "promessa" di Battafarano è di applicare l'aumento della contribuzione separata solo per i parasubordinati e non anche per i professionisti senza cassa, come già scritto nel DPEF dopo le allora insistenze di Riccardo Alemanno dell' I.N.T.

----------

